# Power



## Persimmon

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if you can help me out with something.

I've been struggling to figure out whether the word *Power* (meaning of strength),(pouvoir) as it is in english, is known/understood around the world.

Do you think that the majority of people in your country know what power means in Turkish?

Any helps would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## zeynepy

We do not use power in Turkish. Instead we use "güç" or "kuvvet" which mean power or strength. So I think, nobody (who doesn't speak English) would understand it because it has nothing to do with Turkish.


----------



## Persimmon

Hi Zeynepy,

Thanks for getting back to me.

Of course you don't use power in Turkish but i was wondering if the majority of people or maybe a good part of them, know more or less it's meaning. Power is an anglicism used really often by the media so maybe they could have heard of it.

Thanks again


----------



## zeynepy

Ok I got it but it's really hard to estimate. We're exposed to this word in many areas as you said. So I guess many people are familiar with the word power but I'm not sure if they know the meaning.


----------



## dawar

It depends of the context. Is it for a commercial, artistic or politic purpose?

If you tell us the target audience, maybe we can give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Volcano

Persimmon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think that the majority of people in your country know what power means in Turkish?
> 
> Any helps would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



*Among the young, I think yes.*


----------



## Rallino

I'm studying engineering, yet we don't use "power" even in engineering area when we talk in turkish. We say "güç". I mean there is no conversation like:

-Bunun için çok "power" lazım. (We need too much power for this)
-Haklısın. (You're right)

We just say "güç".


----------



## Persimmon

Hi guys,

First of all i want to thank all of you for getting back to me again.

Sorry but as far as i can see I didn't make myslef clear enough probably.

I wasn't asking about the use of the word, i meant if the word "power" and at least one of its meanings (strength,energy, control) were known in your country.

By the way the target audience i'd say would be young people more than adults.


----------



## dawar

So if your target audience is young citizens. The answer would be yes.


----------

